# Devon Horse Show Pics [not me] JUMPING! :)*



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So, yesterday I went to the Devon Horse Show.  Let me tell you...it was just amazing! Sooo much fun, too.  I got some great shots. 
It was mostly hunter jumping & the jumping hall of fame...I LOVED the jump-off. So great. It rained a little bit (that's why in some pics you see lil spots).  But it was really fun.

Here are the good shots! By the way, I was zooming very far in. I was not as up-close as it looks, LOL! 
I forgot the rider's names...but I do know that the horse's show names were so cute. 
Yes, I took a lot of piccies, I know. :evil: But 'ya can't blame me...it was so amazing!

They were jumping like 4-5ft. In the hunters it was about 3ft+. Idk?



























Soaring!



























Landing.




































*this jump was REALLY high, huh?! *









*This is from the English pleasure class...isn't this paint beautiful?! LOL my Mom loved him the most.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW great pics!!!


----------



## est1991 (May 28, 2008)

wow, that paint is sooo pretty!!! It looks like the color was just painted on. lol. And those jumps are amazing!!!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Really good pictures! I really like the one of the black horse (I think the 2nd one). It's pretty. So is the paint! Take my breath away!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow those are some pretty amazing shots!! Those jumps are HUGE and the horses are simply stunning.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You got some really great shots Pop! Your moms right, that paint is stunning.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww thanks guys!  I knoww the jumps were huge. Each rider did a fab job- most of them didn't knock many rails.  Ah, that paint...*steals* LOL!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! They are really good pictures! Your a great photographer! I love the paint too. He is super pretty. The jumps were pretty massive, I can't get over them. Had fun did you? How was it?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, thanks Rach! Haha, I try.  I do love photography.
I did have a lot of fun, it was a blast! Soo amazing...the horses were groomed so beautifully.
Plus, you could go into all the stables & pet the horses...they were all SO cute. One of them was groomed soo well it had baby-soft skin hehe! :lol:


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Nice pictures. =]


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Pop, your timing's right on with those pics! 

Those fences look huge!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm hoping to go to that show this summer.. if I have a horse...

Anyway, great pictures. I'm insanely jealous, I always catch the wrong moment :?


PS. the hunter jumps look 3'6" to me and I love the paint as well.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! They DO jump!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL yes! Aw thanks you guys- I try my best! :lol:
Don't worry, I had a lot of shots that were snapped @ the wrong time, I only showed you guys the good ones! :lol:


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ooh really cool.they are amazing! i like that paint too.i like the grey.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It really is amazing...ahh I can't wait to go again next year!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Great photos, its been several years since I went to Devon (its quite a road trip for me!), hopefully I can go back soon.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww you should totally go- it's soo worth it! 
Thanks!


----------

